# protien levels



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

does anybody know what the protein levels should be for this breed i know a more active dog needs more but my vet says that the levels should be in the low twenty's.not sure i am buying what he was trying to sell me because the levels in most dog food is that in the low twenty's. and since i do feed raw on occasion how do i know what those levels are


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

The food i've fed my V on has 29% protein he's now 5 months and has just started to eat POO when out he's not bothered if its dog's or Horses (delightful) My vet has suggested that the protein level is to low so am now trialing him on some with a 32% level, will see how he goes and let you know


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

you should check why he is eating poo.it could be many reasons.I was feeding my boys a 32 percent protien grain free diet,for five to six months.I changed there food to a lower protien grain free kibble.They did not start eating poo.They do however get fruits and vegetables yogurts and eggsand there share of the meats we eat.they also get livers on occasion.Anyway they did very well on the taste of the wild diet the only reason I switched{blue buffalo} was for variety,and again I will be switching again in another month.Remember dont feed the same for too long it is boring for the dog and they can get food allergies.Grain free and up their protien.These dogs are athelets,give them their raw meats...


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

We feed our V pup (7 mths) Orijen Puppy Formula which is 42% protein. He does not eat poo (yet) - thank goodness - but his stool is all over the place with respect to texture. It was suggested that we feed him high protein count food for the first year to aide with his growth and muscle development. Orijen is a Canadian brand (natural, organic, the good stuff) ... not sure what their distribution is off the Great White North ... but we're happy with it. The protein we're giving him is chicken based ... probably switching to fish soon ... second 1notenough's suggestion.


----------

